# IH 240 will not start



## PhilB1010 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi, everyone.

First, forgive my ignorance about simple matters. I'm a novice tractor owner and don't know a ton about these things. Never worked a lot on it, because I never had to. Anyway...

Tractor worked fine for the last few years. Now when I turn the key there's a click or two but the motor doesn't turn over. It's not the battery, it's getting power, and I even tried to jump it from two other cars, and same thing happens. I think the clicking sound is coming from the starter.

Does this sound like I probably just need to replace the starter? If so where's a good place to get that?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Check the easy thing first..battery,starter,coil connections for tight also clean,check ground wire also.


----------



## PhilB1010 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, Thomas.

Does anyone have a recommendation for where to get a starter for an IH 240?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You could go to a local CaseIH dealer, or just about any implement dealer should be able to order an aftermarket or rebuilt starter. Alternatively, you could see if there are any local businesses that rebuild starters. If you get a new or rebuilt starter, you will want to bring the old one in for a core credit. Otherwise, you will pay a lot more for the replacement. For example, the starter for my 1066 was about $300 with a $275 core charge. Had I not brought the old starter in for credit, I'd have paid almost $600 for the new one.


----------

